# New TiVo Program for Bolt - $200 off For Existing Customers



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hey...

Not sure anyone as yet seen this, but for EXISTING CUSTOMERS you can get a BOLT with All In Service Plan at $200 off. (Got this scoop from my "inside contact" at TiVo. Has not really been released yet publicly. Till now that is. )

*An exclusive money-saving offer.*

For a limited time only, get a $200 discount for each TiVo BOLT™ 
you purchase with the All-In Service Plan.

In the small print it reads..Offer ends 1/31/16 or while supplies last.

Page located here... http://www.tivo.com/shop/AIP


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Still too much for my blood ...

I prefer the yearly plan and dont feel I can commit to only 4 tuners...

Technology changes quickly.. I am sure Newer/faster products will come ou


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting David. But the current Bolt with only 4 tuners and a crippled built in Stream (only 2 streams at a time, can't stream shows from other units, can't stream OOH) is too much of a downgrade to consider compared to a Roamio Pro. Even a 6 tuner Bolt would be a downgrade because of the crippled built in Stream of series 6 units.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

David Bott said:


> Hey...
> 
> Not sure anyone as yet seen this, but for EXISTING CUSTOMERS you can get a BOLT with All In Service Plan at $200 off. (Got this scoop from my "inside contact" at TiVo. Has not really been released yet publicly. Till now that is. )
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. I had not seen it.

Very much appreciated.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Which begs the question: Is Tivo "discounting" the Bolt already? I would say no: discounting would be a cut of the $299/$399 price, not the optional Lifetime price which generally only long-time Tivo users desire.

It does make me believe existing customer sales rates on new Bolts have been below expectations.

Some outtakes from the Ira Bahr Q&A regarding "discounting" on the Bolt.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651197#post10651197

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651332#post10651332


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tatergator1 said:


> Which begs the question: Is Tivo "discounting" the Bolt already? I would say no: discounting would be a cut of the $299/$399 price, not the optional Lifetime price which generally only long-time Tivo users desire.
> 
> It does make me believe existing customer sales rates on new Bolts have been below expectations.
> 
> ...


with Ira also thinking/saying the wwe app had launched when it didn't can we believe what he posted in the above 2 links?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Sorry, still too much and lackluster to purchase.

Ill stick to my Lifetime Roamios.

Offer a 6 tuner Ota and Cable Card capable device in a nice little black square flat box with the ability to expand with any ESATA HDD and I'll bite.

Other than that Tivo will never see another Dollar from me.

Take that CFO!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, if the Bolt Pro can also do OTA I'll bite. Otherwise if it's just a Roamio Pro with faster hardware I'm out.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

This is what I wrote yesterday in another thread when Dave Zatz mentioned this deal:


> Well at $700 with lifetime the Bolt is only $100 more than what I paid for my Roamio with lifetime 2+ years ago. Back then my Premiere sucked in so many ways the Roamio at $600 seemed like a gift. If I still was using the Premiere with the old software I would jump on a Bolt with lifetime for $700 instantly. But honestly while I find the Bolt better than a Roamio in nearly every way, the Roamio works so well I will not be buying a Bolt with lifetime and selling my Roamio - even if it only ends up costing $400 net to do the upgrade it just isn't worth the effort to me (I am OTA only and do not have fast enough Internet available (my max is 9.5 Mbs) to ever stream 4K).


Given that one needs to buy a stand alone stream & Moca adapter to bring the Roamio upto the Bolt. The Bolt is now effectively cheaper than the Roamio was at/near release regardless if you go annual or lifetime. If someone needs a new DVR the Bolt is really a excellent DVR, but I agree with those that still don't see allot reasons to upgrade if you are running a Roamio with lifetime already.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That brings all-in down to the same price level as it was before with the PLSR code. So the question is... Compared to the old Roamio basic, which was $150, is the Bolt worth an extra $150? Built in MoCa subtracts $50 you would have had to spend on an external MoCa adapter. And the built in Stream eliminates $130 you'd have to spend on an external Stream. So if you look at it that way then I'd say yes. But if you look at the break even point it's still about 3.7 years, which is a little higher then it use to be. (use to be $120/year with no "free" year in the hardware, so $400/lifetime had a breakeven of 3.4 years)


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

tatergator1 said:


> Which begs the question: Is Tivo "discounting" the Bolt already? I would say no: discounting would be a cut of the $299/$399 price, not the optional Lifetime price which generally only long-time Tivo users desire.


Semantics?

Ira was addressing existing customers - the sort who buy from TiVo with PLS bundled. They wouldn't lower the price for existing customers unless they felt those sales had bottomed out and that they create a bump by lowering the price.

Retail customers have technically already seen deals. Isn't the Bolt available through authorized resellers for as low as $240 to $260?

But TiVo doesn't like to lower the MSRP, when they can play games with the cost of the PLS.

Fact is they just priced PLS too high on the Bolt. Maybe it will make sense to more people at $699? If not, they can always try something else.

btw, at $700 the Bolt+PLS is priced the same as the Base Roamio was at release ($200 + $500 for PLS).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jonw747 said:


> Semantics?
> 
> Ira was addressing existing customers - the sort who buy from TiVo with PLS bundled. They wouldn't lower the price for existing customers unless they felt those sales had bottomed out and that they create a bump by lowering the price.
> 
> ...


Ya there has been allot of complaining on the part of us "old timers" about the cost of lifetime, but for those you don't buy lifetime the Bolt has been cheaper than the Romaio at release from the get go. The Roamio with annual service was $350 at release the Bolt is $300 and offers significant hardware additions and upgrades.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> Given that one needs to buy a stand alone stream & Moca adapter to bring the Roamio upto the Bolt. The Bolt is now effectively cheaper than the Roamio was at/near release regardless if you go annual or lifetime.


Not really. When I paid $600 for a lifetime Roamio when it was released there was a promo code to have a Stream thrown in for free which I took advantage of.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> Not really. When I paid $600 for a lifetime Roamio when it was released there was a promo code to have a Stream thrown in for free which I took advantage of.


Lucky you :up: as you can see by my signature I purchase a Roamio with lifetime within 2 weeks fo release and didn't get a free stream , just purchased a used one recently and had to pay $115 with shipping.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

TiVo's marketers really seem to exploit the fact that no matter what they charge initially, there will always be people who will jump onboard when they feel there's a deal going on that may not return.

And of course the bleeding edgers who will buy anything cool & new.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

The bolt comes with 1 year of yearly service included, which is valued at $150. If you purchase the all in plan , aren't you cancelling the yearly service and due a $150 refund to be applied towards the cost of the all in plan? 

When I got my premiere, I activated it on a monthly plan and threatened to cancel on day 28 unless I got $99 lifetime service. Tivo applied the cost of the first month of service towards the cost of the lifetime service. I only owed an additional $84.

Shouldn't the cost of the all in plan be offset by the cost of the yearly service plan?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

shwru980r said:


> The bolt comes with 1 year of yearly service included, which is valued at $150. If you purchase the all in plan , aren't you cancelling the yearly service and due a $150 refund to be applied towards the cost of the all in plan?
> 
> Shouldn't the cost of the all in plan be offset by the cost of the yearly service plan?


The first year or service is technically "free", so no you don't get anything refunded to you if you go for the "all in" service.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The first year or service is technically "free", so no you don't get anything refunded to you if you go for the "all in" service.


Everything I've read states that the service is included, but no mention of free. But I did find the following on the Tivo website.

"All prepaid annual service fees are non-refundable."

It also appears that if you don't change your service plan before the end of the first year, you will be billed another non refundable $150 for another year of service. Has Tivo done away with the 30 day trial period?

This $200 discount is really only a $50 discount since you lose the 1 year service plan.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

shwru980r said:


> Everything I've read states that the service is included, but no mention of free. But I did find the following on the Tivo website.
> 
> "All prepaid annual service fees are non-refundable."
> 
> ...


The TiVo website says that "the first year is on us", which is a long-winded way of saying "free". It's like if you go to a bar and pay a cover charge to get in and then order a beer and the bartender hands you the beer and says "the first one is on us, mate".

This deal is still a $200 discount over the full price all in service of $600. You just have to factor in the free year of service you are giving up when you calculate the break even point.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As I mentioned above break even is only slightly different then the Roamio. About 4 more months.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The TiVo website says that "the first year is on us", which is a long-winded way of saying "free". It's like if you go to a bar and pay a cover charge to get in and then order a beer and the bartender hands you the beer and says "the first one is on us, mate".
> 
> This deal is still a $200 discount over the full price all in service of $600. You just have to factor in the free year of service you are giving up when you calculate the break even point.


"The first year is on us" is a marketing slogan and is not in the Complete Service Plan Terms and Conditions. At any rate, it didn't make sense to pay for all in until it was time to renew. The $200/$50 discount makes all in realistic at the time of purchase.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If only there was a way to get the discounted service on a box purchased elsewhere. You can get the boxes a little cheaper from other suppliers, which would make the deal a little sweeter. It might even be enough to make the break even the same as the Roamio.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks for this David... Great to see TiVo giving some consideration to their loyal customers...

For my situation, I'll be passing on this deal...

I was able to combine the 2015 Summer Sale on Refurbs with my F&F coupon code which basically allowed me to get a lifetime Roamio Pro for $599.99:

- $299.99 for Roamio Pro (3TB with 6 Tuners)
- $300.00 for Lifetime ($349.99 w/o F&F Promo)
- Free Slider Remote


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think a lot of the people here on this forum are likely going to hold out for whatever Bolt Pro is coming down the pike. Unless you really need OTA giving up 2 tuners and limiting your HDD space isn't really worth it for a handful of 4K streaming apps.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tatergator1 said:


> Which begs the question:


No, it doesn't:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I think a lot of the people here on this forum are likely going to hold out for whatever Bolt Pro is coming down the pike. Unless you really need OTA giving up 2 tuners and limiting your HDD space isn't really worth it for a handful of 4K streaming apps.


Yep, that's pretty much it for me. Happy enough with the Roamio and 6 tuners that I'd never go back to 4 with less storage, and that form factor is hideous anyway.

The Bolt Pro has to be better in every way, not just 4k with a little more speed and everything else is worse.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Tempting as it may be, I'm holding out in hopes of a 6 tuner Bolt OTA.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Has not really been released yet publicly. Till now that is.


I "released" it publicly in a few places prior to your post... 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10728004#post10728004
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10727533#post10727533


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

I am also waiting for a Bolt 'Pro,' or whatever they call it.

- 6+ Tuners - 8 or 10? Why not?

- 3+ TB HDD - but bigger (5 to 10) would be better considering the next item:

- 4K Streaming, and eventually 4K Recording. Yeah, baby! Movies = 100+ GB!

- Black, with no angled body, 17" wide

If all of the above are included, my card will be out and ready to pay. If any of above is missing, I'll stick with my amazing Roamio Pro.



-


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HD_Dude said:


> I am also waiting for a Bolt 'Pro,' or whatever they call it.
> 
> - 6+ Tuners - 8 or 10? Why not?
> 
> ...


Two cable cards to get more than 6 ch, I don't think so, but the rest I can only hope for, but the price does matter as I don't think your card will be out so fast if the all-in price is $2000.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The TiVo website says that "the first year is on us", which is a long-winded way of saying "free". It's like if you go to a bar and pay a cover charge to get in and then order a beer and the bartender hands you the beer and says "the first one is on us, mate".
> 
> This deal is still a $200 discount over the full price all in service of $600. You just have to factor in the free year of service you are giving up when you calculate the break even point.


I disagree with your analogy. A better analogy would be you pay for an all-you-can-eat buffet and they say the salad course is free.


----------

